

Exploring students' understanding of Iteration and Recursion - jeremynixon
http://www.academia.edu/1815632/Exploring_students_understanding_of_the_relationship_between_Iteration_and_Recursion

======
brudgers
PDF without signup here:

[http://www.bsrlm.org.uk/IPs/ip25-2/BSRLM-
IP-25-2-1.pdf](http://www.bsrlm.org.uk/IPs/ip25-2/BSRLM-IP-25-2-1.pdf)

